# So Easy A Caveman Can Do It!!!



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Redfish = Pensacola
Sheepshead= Destin

Get off the couch and go catch some!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome! Nice reds!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Good job, 

Little bumpy out there, looks like you got it right,,,,..

Tight Lines...


----------



## Pokey Pogie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sick. Just sick.

:thumbup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Excellent catch. Great photos too.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Where did you put all the sheep head while you were fishing in the kayak? Those things must have more room then they appear to have.

Nice catch.


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

I put them in a precision pak fish bag in the front hatch of my Hobie Outback.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!! Like the silver bullet


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

nice reds


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

sweet.


----------

